# Grill Lights



## Jackson71 (Mar 1, 2021)

What's the law in MA when it comes to grill lights on a vehicle?

Is it possible to have lights in your grill of a certain color (White, Yellow)

Is it allowed if they are never activated while driving? Only Parked? (Public, Private Property)

Just looking to get some clarification on this.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I believe the only forward facing lights you’re allowed to have on a privately owned motor vehicle is a solid white light. As far as grill mounted (hidden inside or visible in front) so long as they’re white I don’t think it’s an issue. Just my $.02...I’m not a big chapter 90 guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

No person shall mount or display any lighting device which does not comply with Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards at 49 CFR Part 571, unless specifically allowed by M.G.L. c. 90, § 7. Such prohibited devices shall include, but not be limited to, neon undercarriage lighting.

540 CMR 22.07


Also Chapter 90 section 7 and 7E, 35$ fine.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

(1) *No person shall mount or display a flashing, rotating or oscillating amber light on a motor vehicle operated on the way*, except as provided in 540 CMR 22.06.
(2) Flashing, rotating or oscillating amber light(s) may be mounted and displayed on:
(a) motor vehicles used for emergency or service purposes operated by members or employees of an *auxiliary police force, charitable organizations, private burglar alarm companies, private detective and private security agencies*, agencies of the Commonwealth or its political subdivisions, persons and garages providing motorists assistance services or towing services, public and private utility companies for emergency or service purposes, persons and companies that are transporting human blood or organs for emergency purposes, oxygen, explosives or other hazardous materials;
(b) motor vehicles that have the owner's name displayed so as to be plainly visible from each side or from the front and rear of the motor vehicle, and which are actually engaged in the performance of a service, public or private, *where the display of such lights would be in the best interest of public safety*; and
(c) such other motor vehicles as authorized by written permit of the Registrar, which shall be carried by the operator upon his or her person or in the vehicle in some easily accessible place.

No person shall mount or display any flashing, rotating or oscillating light of any color other than amber, except blue and red lights as provided in M.G.L. c. 90, § 7E, unless by written permit of the Registrar, which shall be carried by the operator upon his or her person or in the vehicle, in some easily accessible place.

(3) The Registrar may order the removal of any colored light, including amber, at any time he deems necessary, upon written notice to the registrant, with a copy to the chief of police where said motor vehicle is principally garaged. Any registrant so notified, who fails to remove such colored lights, and who operates or permits the operation of such lights on the public way, shall be in violation of the Registrar's rules and regulations as provided in M.G.L. c. 90, § 20.
(4) For purposes of 540 CMR 2.06, the following are not considered flashing, rotating or oscillating lights as restricted by M.G.L. c. 90, § 7, and do not require a permit to be issued by the Registrar:
(a) a flashing strobe light stop signal arm attached to a school bus in compliance with 49 CFR Part 571; or
(b) a modulating motorcycle headlight mounted and operated on a motorcycle, in compliance with Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standard # 108, 49 CFR 571.108.

I highlighted some parts you might find useful. 540 CMR 22.06 is where it's at.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Jackson71 said:


> What's the law in MA when it comes to grill lights on a vehicle?
> 
> Is it possible to have lights in your grill of a certain color (White, Yellow)
> 
> ...


What for?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Because....you know...just in case...


----------



## res2244 (Feb 28, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Because....you know...just in case...


Yeah. In case if one needs to chase a storm.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Grill lights at night, wasn't that a song by The Fixx?
Best way to barbecue late night, with the grill light by Vonco.


----------

